# MUMBAI | Nathani Heights | 262m | 858ft | 72 fl | T/O



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nathani Heights is a skyscraper, presently under construction in Central Mumbai. This project involves the redevelopment of century-old chawls (dilapidated residential buildings). 

Here's the initial update provided by the project developer, Nathani Parekh Constructions: 



IndiansUnite said:


> Nathani Heights is part of a redevelopment project that will see the demolition of Dalal Estate in Mumbai Central. The developers of the project - Nathani Parekh Constructions will accommodate the existing tenants between the 9th and 38th floors and sell the remaining floors.
> 
> Fairwood Consultants are providing their project management services and put the number of floors on their website at 80.
> 
> ...


The project developer's URL: 
http://masssnews.weebly.com/4/post/2012/3/nathani-heights-by-nathani-group-of-companies.html


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

9-month-old picture of the Site surroundings; the arrow indicates the site:




IndiansUnite said:


> Posted by Deekshith in the cityscape thread, Nathani's site is visible in this pic. This should give a good idea of how the tower will fit into its surroundings and the Bombay Central skyline
> 
> Click to view large


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Height update as of April 2012:




BombayPG said:


> I've uploaded the Nathani Heights E-Brochure received from rameezkhan
> 
> http://www.filejumbo.com/Download/1872E7A9B065513A
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Site prep as of October 2012:



Savz said:


> 08-10-2012
> [email protected]
> 
> The site work is in action, saw alot of work happening today.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Under construction as of January 2013:



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

booming mumbai


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for creating this thread n20.


----------



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

mumbai is surely booming and have some nice designs either.
i am interest,whether other cities in india will have similar scale of development in the future ?


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes,Delhi for sure but I'm not too sure about other cities as there is height restrictions in those cities.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A street-view render of Nathani Heights from source:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Site crane and activity from outside the site, dated February 26th:



prakot said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update! -



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Floor plan for Nathani Heights podium that's U/C:



dubairaj said:


> Nathani Heights Podium


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update!



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ That's a good aerial view of Nathani Heights; thanks, India101!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Heavy-duty crane added to the Nathani Heights construction site yesterday



Coolguyz said:


> Heavy duty crane added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

May 11th photo-update, courtesy dubairaj:



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

May 19th photo-update; courtesy Coolguyz



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

May 23rd street view of Nathani Heights site by dubairaj; the crane is visible-



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

tita01 said:


> booming mumbai


so am I....I am happy to see the booming mumbai....:master::master::master:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

aerial view of the construction site at night; photo posted by dubairaj on June 14th:



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

another crazy residential tower in mumbai


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

yes...but I think these balconies have a very original design...:drool::drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah amazingly crazy :cheers:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish these buildings had more curves.
The "egg" building is my favorite.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Just re-posting these renders as they are not visible in the first post -


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

August 10th update; photo courtesy dubairaj



dubairaj said:


>


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

You could almost call it ornate. In that way, it kind of reminds me of traditional Hindu architecture, although I'd assume it's not intentional. Mumbai sure is going to have a neat cityscape if they can assure that the streets remain as lively throughout development as they are now.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Recent photo-update (September 18) of Nathani Heights U/C in the photo's bottom-left side; courtesy _Forum_



_Forum_ said:


> cc: mehvash_1d
> 
> Sept 18.
> Bottom left of the pic.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

October update: Finally, this has risen, visible from street level-



India Rocks said:


> It's now clearly visible from the road.
> Taken today
> Photo cc: self


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

The design is a bit strange!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ This building design is clearly inspired by some of India's ancient temple architecture!
Also, this design ensures that upper balconies don't look down into the lower balconies, thus providing greater privacy and exclusiveness.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Copyright: dubairaj







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ashok said:


> The design is a bit strange!


diplomatic for: extremely tacky.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

n20 said:


> ^^ This building design is clearly inspired by some of India's ancient temple architecture!
> Also, this design ensures that upper balconies don't look down into the lower balconies, thus providing greater privacy and exclusiveness.



Goshh!!! you don't need to defend an ugly design.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Updates!*

Feb



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Updates*



dubairaj said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

May 20








copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



dubairaj said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/



Update


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



Coolguyz said:


> gif image hosting


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright unmana_bombay


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This was completed last year according to the CTBUH, but it looks like it's only topped out.








By pixeldo on Instagram









By pixeldo on Instagram









By nathani_heights_mumbai on Instagram









By nathani_heights_mumbai on Instagram


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

According to this Instagram post it will have a spire, bringing the total height to 292 meters.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 17:*








Saifee Hospital Mumbai by Gaurav Ojha on 500px.com


----------

